# Vapor Trail Strings



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I ordered a new set of VTX strings Monday night at 10:20pm online, at three pm today
(Thrusday!) just 3 days later they are at my door. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up for the guys at Vapor Trail for service faster than I had ever imagined. I Already got them on my bow and its cranked down to stretch them out. Tomorrow I'll put a few into the target.
Thank You Vapor Trail:rock::banana::cheers::dancing::set1_applaud::RockOn::59:


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

no surprise,,, they are GOOD!


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

I have their strings too. Fast service and great strings. Can't beat Vapor Trail IMO.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

I have been shooting their strings for years, excellent stings and super customer service.


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

One of the best US companies !!!!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

VT is amazing! The boys run a tight ship:wink:


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Vapor trail strings are top notch strings and everyone at vaportrail I have delt with have been super nice people and will do what ever they can to take care of you. Vapor trail strings are the top selling strings at my shop.


----------



## sddpse (Mar 28, 2009)

Great strings! I had a set on my x force and they didnt creep or move at all in 2 years and I didnt lose a single pound of draw weight. Jarrod is a top notch guy and everyone there is friendly with great service. My hat's off!


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

Great strings and great customer service, you can't beat that combo.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Everytime I have ordered something from them it has been at my house within 3 days....:thumb:


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Best set of strings and cables I have used! Can't beat the customer service either!


----------



## alc (Jan 17, 2011)

I have used their strings for years and have won four Canadian 3D Championships as well as eight British Columbia 3D and target championships with them. I have never been happier with a set of strings and cables. I get more speed and no peep twist problems with them.


----------



## steve peterson (Feb 7, 2011)

vapor trail strings have always made excellent strings! my son shot at msaa regionals his first 60x which was probably the first by an amatuer in a msaa function.that was a couple years ago and he was only 17. and yes it was with vapor trail strings and a hoyt bow


----------



## junior10 (May 28, 2006)

great strings and cables, its cool that you can pick what colors you want. the vt rest has been flawless on my bowtech, all in all good products from a good co.


----------

